# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Những vấn đề khác >  Các blog làm đẹp sở hữu lại tiện dụng gì cho bạn lúc đọc nó, tham khảo những blog mỹ phẩm hay nhất

## storeviettel

Ngày nay sở hữu rất phổ biến thành phần giới trẻ ưa chuộng tới những vấn đề làm cho đẹp, săn sóc cho bản thân. Nhu cầu kiếm tìm những thông báo hữu dụng về khiến đẹp, coi sóc da mặt và thông báo review kỹ càng về những sản phẩm đang hot trên thị trường ngày một nâng cao trên những blog làm đẹp, mỹ phẩm dành cho những bạn trẻ.

Nhiệm vụ của những blog này
Những ngành và ngách sản phẩm mà các blog này sẽ hướng đến để sở hữu góc nhìn và chia sẽ thông tin hữu ích, phải thiết cho những tuổi teen như:

Các sản phẩm trị mụn: những thanh niên cần biết được những dòng sản phẩm nào phải chăng ,an toàn và ko gây dị ứng cho da, Review và đưa ra các lời khuyên hữu dụng cho những bạn teen đang tìm kiếm những sản phẩm và giải pháp trị mụn hiệu quả. 
Các sản phẩm dưỡng ẩm: review và giới thiệu những mẫu sản phẩm dưỡng ẩm phải chăng cho da, và những lời khuyên bổ ích cho làn da khi dưỡng ẩm. 
Các sản phẩm sữa rửa mặt: việc rửa mặt là lề thói mỗi ngày, chính bởi vậy các blog làm cho đẹp, mỹ phẩm này muốn truyền những thông tin có ích về việc dùng các dòng sản phẩm sữa rửa mặt phải chăng cho những bạn, góp phần trong việc sỡ hữu 1 làn da đẹp.
Ngoài ra bên cạnh review về những sản phẩm và lời khuyên hữu ích, những blog này còn chia sẽ các thông báo về các mẹo trị mụn và bảo vệ da.
Nguồn:
https://shopmyphambackan.blogspot.com/
https://thegioilamdepbackan.blogspot.com/
https://thegioilamdephovinhnghiem.blogspot.com/
https://thegioilamdepcaobang.blogspot.com/
https://thegioilamdepcamau.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamangiang.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphambaclieu.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphambacninh.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphambentre.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphambinhphuoc.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamdaknong.blogspot.com/
https://thegioilamdepthanhhoa.blogspot.com/
https://thegioilamdeplangson.blogspot.com/
https://thegioilamdepdanang.blogspot.com/
https://thegioilamdepgiolinh.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamdongnai.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamtaigialai.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamhanam.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamhaiduong.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamhatinh.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamdongthap.blogspot.com/
https://thegioilamdepbinhphuoc.blogspot.com/
https://thegioilamdepvinhphuc.blogspot.com/
https://thegioilamdepdongha.blogspot.com/
https://thegioilamdeptrieuphong.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamkhanhhoa.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamhungyen.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamhoabinh.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamhaugiang.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamkiengiang.blogspot.com/
https://shopmyphamkontum.blogspot.com/
https://thegioilamdepvinhlong.blogspot.com/
https://thegioilamdepmiennam.blogspot.com/
https://thegioimyphamtaihanoi.blogspot.com/
https://thegioilamdephalong.blogspot.com/

----------

